# Room for 2 Friday - surf side.



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Looking to head to the shelf Friday for a day trip. Going to deep drop and troll. Pm if interested.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

sent you a PM


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*Friday*

PM sent from me too - hope there is still spots! If not - tight lines!:dance:


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Spots filled.


----------

